# Können Interfaces von Klassen erben?



## frau-u (13. Jan 2005)

Hi,

Ich bin hier bei meinen Übungen über die Frage "Können Interfaces von Klassen erben?" gestolpert und ein wenig im Zweifel.

Ich würde antworten, dass Interfaces nicht direkt von Klassen erben können, sondern nur von den Interfaces anderer Klassen.
Ist das korrekt?

Thx.


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Jan 2005)

Nein können sie nicht, sie können nur von einem anderen Interfaces erben, eine abstrakte klasse  kann aber sowohl von einer anderen abstarkten klasse als auch von normalen klassen erben oder mehrere interfaces implementieren.


----------



## foobar (13. Jan 2005)

> eine abstrakte klasse kann aber sowohl von einer anderen abstarkten klasse als auch von normalen klassen erben


Aber nicht beides gleichzeitig. Eine Klasse kann immer nur von einer anderen Klasse erben, egal ob abstract oder nicht.


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Jan 2005)

jo, wenn man das liest könnte man das denken.


----------

